# Ipod 3 et 4 ème génération



## van helsing (18 Juillet 2010)

bonjour, 

je viens de m'acheter en occas une télécommande ijet pour ipod 3 ou 4 génération, c'est la seule télécommande par ondes radio, qui est très pratique comparé au télécommande infrarouge ou il faut pointer vers le récepteur, ma question des ipods 3 ou 4 génération je peut en trouver ou, car en regardons un peu partout je trouve que des occas récente 

merci


----------

